# κυριολεκτικά



## nickel (Jan 3, 2010)

*Κυριολεκτικά* (το επίρρημα) σημαίνει με την ακριβή, βασική, μη μεταφορική σημασία των λεγομένων, αυτό που λέμε αλλιώς «με όλη τη σημασία της λέξεως». Ξεφυλλίζω στα ευρήματα του διαδικτύου και βλέπω: _Η αναλγησία σπάει —κυριολεκτικά— κόκαλα_ ή _Έβγαλε κέρατα... κυριολεκτικά όμως! _Σε αυτά τα παραδείγματα αξιοποιείται η μεταφορά για να περιγραφεί κάποια απρόσμενη συνάντηση της μεταφορικής σημασίας με την κυριολεξία.

Συχνότατα ωστόσο κακοποιούμε τη λέξη _για να δώσουμε έμφαση σε κάτι_. Π.χ. στις νεκρολογίες για τον Χ. Λαμπράκη: «Η χούντα των συνταγματαρχών τον φυλάκισε και κυριολεκτικά στραγγάλισε την κυκλοφορία των εφημερίδων και των περιοδικών του». Και είναι να απορείς πώς επιζούν όλοι αυτοί που _πέθαναν κυριολεκτικά_.




_*Η χούντα καθώς στραγγαλίζει κυριολεκτικά την κυκλοφορία των εφημερίδων​*_
Σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ: *κυριολεκτικά* & (λόγ.) *κυριολεκτικώς* EΠIPP πραγματικά, αληθινά, χωρίς να υπερβάλλω· στην κυριολεξία: _Πεθαίνω κυριολεκτικά της πείνας._

Κάποιο μέλος του slang.gr δημιούργησε το παρακάτω εύστοχο λήμμα: 

*κυριολεκτικά* = μεταφορικά
Π.χ. _Έγινα κυριολεκτικά παπί από τον ιδρώτα. | Το σπίτι ήταν κυριολεκτικά μουνί. | Το άτομο κυριολεκτικά δεν υπάρχει._
Και ένας αναγνώστης επισημαίνει ότι και οι αγγλόφωνοι τραβάνε τα ίδια με το _literally_ και παραπέμπει τον κόσμο στο ιστολόγιο http://literally.barelyfitz.com/.
Πολύ σωστά εξηγεί ένας άλλος αναγνώστης ότι «Το σπίτι που είναι κυριολεκτικά μουνί είναι πιο μουνί (μεταφορικά) από το σπίτι που είναι απλά μουνί», ενώ ένας άλλος δίνει ένα ωραίο παράδειγμα αυτής της χρήσης: «Όλη μέρα σήμερα οργώσαμε στην κυριολεξία τη Βαρκελώνη». 

Τα αγγλικά λεξικά σχολιάζουν την ακυρολεξία. Ορίστε παραδείγματα για το τι θα έπρεπε να λένε και τα ελληνικά λεξικά:

USAGE: In its standard use *literally* means ‘in a literal sense, as opposed to a non-literal or exaggerated sense’, as for example in _I told him I never wanted to see him again, but I didn't expect him to take it literally_. In recent years an extended use of _literally_ (and also _literal_) has become very common, where _literally_ (or _literal_) is used deliberately in non-literal contexts, for added effect, as in _they bought the car and literally ran it into the ground_. This use can lead to unintentional humorous effects (_we were literally killing ourselves laughing_) and is not acceptable in standard English, though it is widespread.
[Oxford Dictionary of English]

*literally 3*. △used for emphasis: used with figurative expressions to add emphasis (informal) _I was literally freezing_.
*literally used for emphasis:* In formal contexts, avoid using _literally_ in a consciously exaggerated way to add emphasis, especially in combination with a colorful figure of speech: _We were literally swamped with offers_. Say instead _We had a huge number of offers_, or _We had more offers than we could deal with_.
[Encarta]

Προτείνω να καταθέτουμε εδώ τις καλύτερες «λανθασμένες» χρήσεις του _κυριολεκτικά_ που βρίσκουμε στο δρόμο μας.


----------



## StellaP (Jan 3, 2010)

Η αστυνομία κυριολεκτικά χτένισε την περιοχή ψάχνοντας τους δραπέτες. (Μπορεί να μη βρήκε τους δραπέτες αλλά πιτυρίδα σίγουρα θα βρήκε). Και πολύ συχνά, σύμφωνα με τον γνωστό αστυνομικό ρεπόρτερ του ΑΛΦΑ, η αστυνομία κυριολεκτικά οργώνει την περιοχή ψάχνοντας τους παράνομους.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2011)

*Κυριολεκτικά... που λέει ο λόγος.*
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/literally-so-to-speak/


----------



## cougr (Oct 15, 2011)

....οι ελεγκτές της αμερικανικής εταιρίας BlackRock Solutions, οι οποίοι κάνουν, κυριολεκτικά, φύλλο φτερό τα τραπεζικά χαρτοφυλάκια....


----------



## Marinos (May 19, 2012)

A widely-read pre-war guide to Greece used to describe the inhabitants of that country as so interested in politics as to be visible daily ‘in cafés and restaurants literally devouring their newspapers.’


----------



## Hellegennes (May 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ: *κυριολεκτικά* & (λόγ.) *κυριολεκτικώς* EΠIPP πραγματικά, αληθινά, χωρίς να υπερβάλλω· στην κυριολεξία: _Πεθαίνω κυριολεκτικά της πείνας._



Τι κάκιστο παράδειγμα. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να πεθάνει από πείνα· από ασιτία, ναι. Άρα εδώ η χρήση μπορεί να είναι μόνο μεταφορική.


----------



## Thanasis_P (May 25, 2012)

Ένα blogspot υποστηρίζει ότι "*οι πιο πολλοί υποψήφιοι στο Ηράκλειο είναι κυριολεκτικά για τα μπάζα!*"
Θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον να βλέπαμε μερικούς εκεί πέρα...
Την ίδια παραπομπή (ενν. για τα μπάζα) θα συναντήσετε και για άλλες περιπτώσεις αν γκουγκλίσετε.

Αν και στον προφορικό/πολιτικό λόγο τέτοια ολισθήματα συχνά δικαιολογούνται, θα αναφέρω ένα πρόσφατο του Α. Σαμαρά, κατά τον οποίο "*η αστυνομία κυριολεκτικά συνθλίβεται μισθολογικά*".


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2012)

Ένα ωραίο εύρημα από παλιότερες δηλώσεις της κ. Παπαρήγα:

«Η κυβέρνηση κουρεύει κυριολεκτικά και κοροϊδεύει το λαό, ασύστολα, ξεδιάντροπα. Ο λαός δεν έχει καμία άλλη επιλογή [από το] να την χρεοκοπήσει εντελώς. Να τους ανατρέψει. Μπορεί ο λαός να νικήσει αρκεί να συνειδητοποιήσει τη μεγάλη και ακατάβλητη δύναμή του». 

Τουλάχιστον κάνουμε οικονομία στα κουρευτικά.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 20, 2012)

StellaP said:


> Η αστυνομία κυριολεκτικά χτένισε την περιοχή...


----------



## Themis (Aug 20, 2012)

Ο dharvatis κυριολεκτικά κυριολεκτεί.


----------



## agezerlis (Aug 20, 2012)

> *literally 3*. △used for emphasis: used with figurative expressions to add emphasis (informal) _I was literally freezing_.
> *literally used for emphasis:* In formal contexts, avoid using _literally_ in a consciously exaggerated way to add emphasis, especially in combination with a colorful figure of speech: _We were literally swamped with offers_. Say instead _We had a huge number of offers_, or _We had more offers than we could deal with_.
> [Encarta]



Better yet, _We were swamped with offers_.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 25, 2012)

Κοιτάξτε τι βρήκα σ' αυτό εδώ το σάιτ:

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/literally

(έχει κι άλλα γλωσσικά:):))


----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2014)

nickel said:


> *...*
> Κάποιο μέλος του slang.gr δημιούργησε το παρακάτω εύστοχο λήμμα:
> 
> *κυριολεκτικά* = μεταφορικά
> ...



*A Browser Extension That Replaces "Literally" With "Figuratively"*

By Will Oremus, APRIL 18 2014







Google's definition of "literally," viewed through Mike Walker's browser extension.

If you’re a cool-headed, fair-minded, forward-thinking descriptivist like my colleague David Haglund, it doesn’t bother you one bit that people often use the word “literally” when describing things figuratively.

If, on the other hand, you’re a cranky language bully like me, it figuratively bugs the crap out of you every time.

We pedants are waging a losing battle, of course. Even major dictionaries now recognize the use of “literally” as an intensifier for statements that are not literally true.

Fortunately, _Yahoo Tech_'s Alyssa Bereznak has run across a simple remedy for this galling inversion of the term’s original meaning. Built by a programmer named Mike Walker, it’s an extension for Google’s Chrome browser that replaces the word “literally” with “figuratively” on sites and articles across the Web, with deeply gratifying results.

It doesn’t work in every instance —tweets, for example, are immune to the extension’s magic, as are illustrations [βλ. και #12]. But it works widely enough to put you in metaphorical stitches when you see some of the results. For instance, a quick Google News search for “literally” turns up the following headlines, modified by the browser extension to a state of unintentional accuracy:


The 2014 MTV Movie Awards Were Figuratively on Fire
10 Things You Figuratively Do Not Have Time For
Momentum Is Figuratively the Next Starting Pitcher for LSU
Be warned, though: Walker’s widget does not distinguish between the literal and figurative uses of “literally.” So if you install it, you’ll also start seeing the word “figuratively” to describe things that are literally true, as in, “White Sox Rookie Abreu Figuratively Destroys a Baseball.” (The baseball was in fact destroyed.)

But hey, that’s no worse than the current state of affairs. Come to think of it, by the anti-prescriptivists’ logic, there’s nothing wrong with using “figuratively” to mean “literally,” as long as enough people do it. Anything can mean anything, literally—I mean figuratively!

If you're signed into the Chrome browser, you can install the extension here. For those who want a browser extension that zaps hyperbole more broadly, try Alison Dianotto's Downworthy tool, which performs similar operations on phrases like "will blow your mind" and "you won't believe."

_Hat tip:__ Yahoo Tech
_
πηγή: slate.com


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2018)




----------

